# Bee Hives Left at Farmer's Field



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

A friend of mine owns a farm in California and the beek who was there for pollination has left about 20 hives in the field. My friend has made several attempt to contact the beek, with no response. What's my friend's (the farmer) option in getting the hives removed. 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I call those "MIA's". Believe it or not, its easy to lose track of a few hives when they are scattered over 5 counties for pollination (especially when someone else did the actual moving).
Keep trying to contact the owner. 
Hmm.. wonder if they are some of mine...:doh:


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

He can call the County Ag dept. for help ,also.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

If FL, there are rules about abandoned hives. Maybe in CA too?


----------

